# One Image Definition of 'Furry.'



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 27, 2010)

Not loading
*edit*
touchÃ©


----------



## Browder (Mar 27, 2010)

Your first image doesn't work, Atrakaj.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Not loading
> *edit*
> touchÃ©



En garde!


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> En garde!


*omnislash*


----------



## Browder (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> En garde!



Still not loading for me.


----------



## Bando (Mar 27, 2010)

what most furfags look like.


----------



## Leon (Mar 27, 2010)

Browder said:


> Your first image doesn't work, Atrakaj.


 I love you.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 27, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> what most furfags look like.


Most furries couldn't get laid if they were straight :V


----------



## Bando (Mar 27, 2010)

Browder said:


> Your first image doesn't work, Atrakaj.



<3

this times a million.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 27, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> what most furfags look like.


I don't look like that at all.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *omnislash*





CannonFodder said:


> Wheel of morality turn, turn, turn.  Tell us  the lesson we should learn and the moral for today is, *"Pimp  slap>omnislash"*.









Also, Browder, it loads fine for me.


----------



## Bando (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Also, Browder, it loads fine for me.


Fuck I don't have enough magic points!


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

Bando37 said:


>



I never study, but can yiff w/e I want >:V .


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Fuck I don't have enough magic points!



Use your skill points!


----------



## Bando (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I never study, but can yiff w/e I want >:V .



Like a boss

:V


----------



## Leon (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Use your skill points!


 
I ran out. D:


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Use your skill points!


I have some yiff points.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I have some yiff points.



That's super effective vs. furries!


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Use your skill points!


*pimpslap*
*miss*
*pimpslap*
*miss*
*pimpslap*
*miss*
Oh come on!
*throws pimp cane*
*9001 damage*


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *pimpslap*
> *miss*
> *pimpslap*
> *miss*
> ...



Too bad I have 9002 hp :V .

*full heal*
*Finger of Rape Death*


----------



## Leon (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Too bad I have 9002 hp :V .
> 
> *full heal*
> *Finger of Rape Death*


 This has nothing to do with furry, you lose. :V

Owa-


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Too bad I have 9002 hp :V .
> 
> *full heal*
> *Finger of Rape Death*


*summons magic immunes tentacles*
*tentacles begin raping atrakaj*


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

leon said:


> This has nothing to do with furry, you lose. :V
> 
> Owa-



Heh heh.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *summons magic immunes tentacles*
> *targets atrakaj*








On topic:


----------



## Bando (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


>


Fucking godmodders


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 27, 2010)

Any accurate image would be inappropriate to post.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Any accurate image would be inappropriate to post.



Links.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 27, 2010)

Bando37 said:


>


You just won at life.


----------



## Bando (Mar 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You just won at life.



:3


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You just won at life.


Indubitably!


----------



## Bando (Mar 27, 2010)

in response to anything relatively negative.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 27, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> in response to anything relatively negative.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 27, 2010)

^sorry pedobear we don't like lolis


----------



## Bando (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> ^sorry pedobear we don't like lolis


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 27, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> what most furfags look like.


 
does he have down syndrome?


----------



## Bando (Mar 27, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> does he have down syndrome?



I have no idea, he just popped when I google image searched Epic fail xD


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 27, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> does he have down syndrome?



Is that a he?


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 27, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Is that a he?


 
That is a very good question...


----------



## Bando (Mar 27, 2010)

Bando37 said:


>



Still relevant :3


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 27, 2010)

Meadow said:


>


 
I have to say, you win...


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 27, 2010)

Meadow said:


>



Old joke, but none-the-less applicable.


----------



## Leon (Mar 27, 2010)

Meadow said:


>


 
I luaghed so hard I cryed....


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

leon said:


> I luaghed so hard I cryed....



Editing.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## Leon (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Editing.


 
This is a striaght furry, your argument is invalid. :V


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

leon said:


> This is a striaght furry, your argument is invalid. :V



I said editing >:V .


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 27, 2010)

I just image searched "furry fandom" in the hopes that I would find a suitable image. 


Smarter searches have been made. 


Now if you'll excuse me, I need some eyebleach.


----------



## Leon (Mar 27, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> I just image searched "furry fandom" in the hopes that I would find a suitable image.
> 
> 
> Smarter searches have been made.
> ...


 
*hands you a bottle.*
I stocked up at sams club. :V


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I said editing >:V .



^Constipated face.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

leon said:


> *hands you a bottle.*
> I stocked up at sams club. :V



I have the syringes!


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> I just image searched "furry fandom" in the hopes that I would find a suitable image.
> 
> 
> Smarter searches have been made.
> ...


----------



## Leon (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


>


 
I didn't know you posted pictures of yourself. :V


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 27, 2010)

Meadow said:


>



Now that's a good one.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


>


 
that was fucked up, I was not expecting something like this...you trying to ruin my eyes man? D:<


----------



## darzoz (Mar 27, 2010)

Bando37 said:


>


I think I actualy have that some where around my house....


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 27, 2010)

darzoz said:


>


I'm sorry to ask, but what cartoon is that? I might have a clue, but I just want to make sure.

Also, this, screencapped by yours truly;


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 27, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


>


/Facepaw



Meadow said:


>


I think this one wins... XD


----------



## Criminally Insane (Mar 27, 2010)

Meadow said:


>


I wonder which one is H&K...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 27, 2010)

Criminally Insane said:


> I wonder which one is H&K...



The black one, he's gonna get raped *hehe*


----------



## Seriman (Mar 27, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> The black one, he's gonna get raped *hehe*


XD All I say to that picture is d'aww! It is kinda weird though...


----------



## Dog Donovan (Mar 27, 2010)

I want to be the middle one xwx Now.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> The black one, he's gonna get raped *hehe*



I thought that was south syde...

Also, Kellie, I believe that was from the Animaniacs show.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 27, 2010)

Seriman said:


> XD All I say to that picture is d'aww! It is kinda weird though...


Just about sums up the foxes though...


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 27, 2010)

Bando37 said:


>



DAMN, he's putting sunglasses on over his sunglasses. How many sunglasses does this guy have!!!?!??!?!! I can't deal with this.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 27, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> DAMN, he's putting sunglasses on over his sunglasses. How many sunglasses does this guy have!!!?!??!?!! I can't deal with this.


He has unlimited sunglasses. Each pair he puts on adds +1 to his awesomeness.


----------



## traffictragedy03 (Mar 27, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


>



LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I thought that was south syde...
> 
> Also, Kellie, I believe that was from the Animaniacs show.


 
Got damn it atrakaj, can you tell the difference between a doberman pincher and a fox...you need glasses 

Also for the last time, yiff is for faggots :V


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 27, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Also for the last time, yiff is for faggots :V


You know you wuv us really.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 27, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> You know you wuv us really.


 
If love you mean sticking you in a building, locking it so you can't leave ans setting it on fire then yes, I wuv you :V

That or curb stomping you till its nothing but a blood splatter on the pavement :3


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Got damn it atrakaj, can you tell the difference between a doberman pincher and a fox...you need glasses
> 
> Also for the last time, yiff is for faggots :V



That pic was taken last year, when you were a fox.



Wyldfyre said:


> You know you wuv us really.



Wuv? Willingly undergoing volcanism?



south syde dobe said:


> If love you mean sticking you in a building, *locking it so you can leave* ans setting it on fire then yes, I wuv you :V
> 
> That or curb stomping you till its nothing but a blood splatter on the pavement :3



You're doing it wrong :V .


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 27, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> If love you mean sticking you in a building, *locking it so you can leave* ans setting it on fire then yes, I wuv you :V


XD


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> That pic was taken last year, when you were a fox.


 
I was a fox but I still didn't yiff, I made a habit of slitting the throats of any horny ass foxes that came close to me :V



atrakaj said:


> You're doing it wrong :V .


 
I see that now and shall fix this error so they burn in the building like they should though since I threw in a bunch of dildos I don't think they'd notice the doors are unlocked or that the building is on fire :V


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I was a fox but I still didn't yiff, I made a habit of slitting the throats of any horny ass foxes that came close to me :V
> 
> 
> 
> I see that now and shall fix this error so they burn in the building like they should though since I threw in a bunch of dildos I don't think they'd notice the doors are unlocked or that the building is on fire :V



Yiff? Looked more like triple-rape to me.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Yiff? Looked more like triple-rape to me.


 
Same thing 
I also heard that the burning building has some impossible to find and powerful weapons...I think you should go in there and get them


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Same thing
> I also heard that the burning building has some impossible to find and powerful weapons...I think you should go in there and get them



Really? Sweet, I'll go in...hmmm...I sense a fire trap.

*casts Resist Energy: Fire* I am now immune to it.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Really? Sweet, I'll go in...hmmm...I sense a fire trap.
> 
> *casts Resist Energy: Fire* I am now immune to it.


 
*facepalm*
*FUCK!*
>.>


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> *facepalm*
> *YIFF!*
> >.>



Fix'd for accuracy.


Btw, you were right. I found this really cool neutrino gatling gun! Now I can fire thousands of rounds per minute, and my chance of hitting my opponent goes up by 7%! My total accuracy is down by 32%...


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Fix'd for accuracy.


Lol XD


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Fix'd for accuracy.
> 
> 
> Btw, you were right. I found this really cool neutrino gatling gun! Now I can fire thousands of rounds per minute, and my chance of hitting my opponent goes up by 7%! My total accuracy is down by 32%...


 
...Well I'm glad your happy now :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Fix'd for accuracy.
> 
> 
> Btw, you were right. I found this really cool neutrino gatling gun! Now I can fire thousands of rounds per minute, and my chance of hitting my opponent goes up by 7%! My total accuracy is down by 32%...


Your RP friends must hate you.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Your RP friends must hate you.



Ironically, I don't RP.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Ironically, I don't RP.


I can understand why.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I can understand why.


 
he'd mow what ever he fights down to nothing...thats another weapon I might use against furries...lawn mowers


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 27, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> he'd mow what ever he fights down to nothing...thats another weapon I might use against furries...lawn mowers


Nah, he just has *all cheat codes activated* on.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Nah, he just has *all cheat codes activated* on.


 
You mean god mode


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 27, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> You mean god mode


*Updates game to v1.10*
*god mode no longer supported*


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Nah, he just has *all cheat codes activated* on.



I wouldn't use god mode during actual RP'ing, because it would make it boring. Just in cases like this.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *Updates game to v1.10*
> *god mode no longer supported*


*v1.10 also removes class advantage*


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *v1.10 also removes class advantage*



I lose my thumbs?


*FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-*


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I lose my thumbs?
> 
> 
> *FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-*


*snipes crotch from 600meters*


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *snipes crotch from 600meters*



*game freezes*
*v.1.10.01 update in progress*
*estimated time upon completion: 73.5324 hours*


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> *game freezes*
> *v.1.10.01 update in progress*
> *estimated time upon completion: 73.5324 hours*


Haha, I have broadband.
Ir teabaggin ur dood.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Haha, I have broadband.
> Ir teabaggin ur dood.



I have broadband wireless dial-up.

The last part makes no sense.

*raegquit*


----------



## auzbuzzard (Mar 27, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> DAMN, he's putting sunglasses on over his sunglasses. How many sunglasses does this guy have!!!?!??!?!! I can't deal with this.



You just made me laugh and woke up the whole f**kn city in the middle of the night.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Mar 27, 2010)

Meadow said:


>


 
Tell me WHY the one on the bottom is silver :O

hahha, that's the nufoxes, not meh.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 27, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> Tell me WHY the one on the bottom is silver :O
> 
> hahha, that's the nufoxes, not meh.



Hehe, It's fun being a nufox ^_^


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 27, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hehe, It's fun being a nufox ^_^


Seconded ^_^


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 27, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hehe, It's fun being a nufox ^_^


I'm a cat.
Mrow?


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 27, 2010)

Meadow said:


>


How'd you find that picture of Scotty?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 27, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> How'd you find that picture of Scotty?



I'm the middle orange fox, sandwiched between two other males :3


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 27, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm the middle orange fox, sandwiched between two other males :3


We'd never expect any less.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 27, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> We'd never expect any less.



 I expected that you'd expect that O_O


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 27, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I expected that you'd expect that O_O


I expected you expecting him to expect that.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I expected you expecting him to expect that.


^
I didn't expect that.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 27, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-K-LZPWKl8&


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 27, 2010)

Tommy said:


> ^
> I didn't expect that.


I expected someone not expecting for him to expect that he would expect me to expect that. =V


----------



## Tommy (Mar 27, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> I expected someone not expecting for him to expect that he would expect me to expect that. =V



I expected somebody expecting that nobody... never mind.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 27, 2010)

Tommy said:


> ^
> I didn't expect that.


I expected you not expecting me expecting him expecting him to expect that.


----------



## Seriman (Mar 27, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-K-LZPWKl8&


Fuuuck! Way to blow out my friggen speakers!!


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 27, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> I expected someone not expecting for him to expect that he would expect me to expect that. =V


I didn't expect you to expect someone not expecting for him to expect that he would expect you to expect that. X_X


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 27, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Fuuuck! Way to blow out my friggen speakers!!


I bet you weren't expecting that.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 27, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> I didn't expect you to expect someone not expecting for him to expect that he would expect you to expect that. X_X


combo-breaker


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 27, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Fuuuck! Way to blow out my friggen speakers!!



I expected that as the same thing happened to me v_v


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 27, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I expected that as the same thing happened to me v_v


Maybe you people should not have them turned up so high. :3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 27, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Maybe you people should not have them turned up so high. :3



No, I blame the dumbass that made the video as it's entirely too loud. I'm listening to music now and It's not loud at all then all the sudden "RAWR PMSing BITCH SCREAM!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 27, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> No, I blame the dumbass that made the video as it's entirely too loud. I'm listening to music now and It's not loud at all then all the sudden "RAWR PMSing BITCH SCREAM!!!!!!!!!!!"



Well then, I laugh every time I hear it, and I my speakers are usually up loud, nothing happens to them :3


----------



## Seriman (Mar 27, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> No, I blame the dumbass that made the video as it's entirely too loud. I'm listening to music now and It's not loud at all then all the sudden "RAWR PMSing BITCH SCREAM!!!!!!!!!!!"


I was ALSO listening to music. O_O    It was a quiet song, and then, yeah... What Scotty said.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 27, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> what most furfags look like.


I have to ask.

Who is this?


----------



## Seriman (Mar 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I have to ask.
> 
> Who is this?


I do too. He looks kinda sinister for some reason... o.o


----------



## Criminally Insane (Mar 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I have to ask.
> 
> Who is this?


idk but am i the only one who is having trouble telling where his chin ends and his neck begins?


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 27, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I do too. He looks kinda sinister for some reason... o.o


hes gona eat you (btw your avatar looks sad)


----------



## Seriman (Mar 27, 2010)

Criminally Insane said:


> idk but am i the only one who is having trouble telling where his chin ends and his neck begins?


You're not...



fuzthefurfox said:


> hes gona eat you (btw your avatar looks sad)


eek!   Now that you mention it, yeah it does...   The original pic that it came from had a caption "I have a bad feeling..."  I like it anyways. ^_^ 
It'll do until I can draw an acceptable one myself...


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 27, 2010)

Seriman said:


> You're not...
> 
> eek!   Now that you mention it, yeah it does...   The original pic that it came from had a caption "I have a bad feeling..."  I like it anyways. ^_^


i like it to


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 27, 2010)

I still love your avatar fuz, it's easily in my top 5 favorites, hell it's probably in the top 3 if ya wanna narrow it down even more.


----------



## Seriman (Mar 27, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> i like it to


It likes you back. 



Scotty1700 said:


> I still love your avatar fuz, it's easily in  my top 5 favorites, hell it's probably in the top 3 if ya wanna narrow  it down even more.


I agree.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 27, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


>



I approve this.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 27, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I still love your avatar fuz, it's easily in my top 5 favorites, hell it's probably in the top 3 if ya wanna narrow it down even more.


Mine's betterer


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Mine's betterer



I lol at your avatar ever since i saw this:


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 27, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> I approve this.


Seems quite correct.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 27, 2010)

Meadow said:


> I lol at your avatar ever since i saw this:


what's with the mop fad thing?


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> I approve this.



We knew you would.


Btw, I have no expectations, so I am never surprised :V .


----------



## Mentova (Mar 27, 2010)

So anyone know what's with the mop things?


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 27, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I still love your avatar fuz, it's easily in my top 5 favorites, hell it's probably in the top 3 if ya wanna narrow it down even more.


thx ^^ check out my profile i have a new pic


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 27, 2010)

Seriman said:


> It likes you back.
> 
> I agree.


thank you to you to^^


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So anyone know what's with the mop things?


Part of a fandom exclusive meme-game thing invloving brooms, mops, swiffers, and spoons in photoshop. It was pretty fun.


----------



## Nepmen (Mar 27, 2010)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=66018
It did start in the first one, right?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 27, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Part of a fandom exclusive meme-game thing invloving brooms, mops, swiffers, and spoons in photoshop. It was pretty fun.


How did it start?


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> How did it start?


I'm pretty sure it started when some newfag was too much of a pussy to finish asking his question when starting a post, saying he'd be back later, so the forum decided to derail it as horribly as possible. It started out with someone photoshopping a generic broom hitting someone in the face, and evolved from there. XD


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> I'm pretty sure it started when some newfag was too much of a pussy to finish asking his question when starting a post, saying he'd be back later, so the forum decided to derail it as horribly as possible. It started out with someone photoshopping a generic broom hitting someone in the face, and evolved from there. XD



Devolved. It devolved.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Devolved. It devolved.


True and not true. Yeah, it did eventually turn into an unidentifiable gelatinous mess, but it wouldn't have been nearly as epic without mops and the spoon murderer.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 28, 2010)

And somebody got my avatar without me knowing... 

=[


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> And somebody got my avatar without me knowing...
> 
> =[


You don't expect that kind of action by now?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 28, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> You don't expect that kind of action by now?


Nope. Am I that popular here or something?


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Nope. Am I that popular here or something?


>.>


----------



## Bando (Mar 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I have to ask.
> 
> Who is this?



Some guy(?) I found when I google image searched epic fail.

BUMP WITH CONTENT! :3


----------



## Mentova (Mar 28, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Some guy(?) I found when I google image searched epic fail.
> 
> BUMP WITH CONTENT! :3



The original "hatas gunna hate" is so awesome.


----------



## Bando (Mar 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The original "hatas gunna hate" is so awesome.



This guy?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


>



This describes Furries perfectly.


----------

